# Burnt Z



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Was on my way home last week when I spotted this 87 sitting in a field. I stopped to see if I could buy the spoiler and they said I could HAVE the whole car with title if I would tow it away that day. It had a fuel injector leak that caused a fire in the engine compartment. Burnt up everything under the hood. Non turbo GL. I've got her stripped down already and I'll looking for a home for the pieces.


----------

